# A FUN DAY RUNNING TRAINS



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well finally a day without rain so we had a chance to run trains for a couple hours and do some fine tunining on the track but all runs well. i built a custom control system and mounted the power supplies and TE's and fuses to a piece of plywood with plugs on it so it could be unplugged simply to take in for the night. its mounted in the big red station, the roof comes off for easy access. lots more to do but were getting there.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

Looks like you are coming along. One thing I notice about your trackplan (that I doubt you can do much about) is that S curve at the end of your bridge!! Yikes!! Is this your final configuration or is this your 'interim' railroad? I would have thought you'd be showing us a video of your hudsons and streamliners/heavyweights! Where's are the Big Boys?! 

Mark


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought for a while that lead engine was going to try to go all the way around to become a pusher! :-0 

Nice RR!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good--nice long runs.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 17 Jul 2009 01:44 PM 
Nick,

Looks like you are coming along. One thing I notice about your trackplan (that I doubt you can do much about) is that S curve at the end of your bridge!! Yikes!! Is this your final configuration or is this your 'interim' railroad? I would have thought you'd be showing us a video of your hudsons and streamliners/heavyweights! Where's are the Big Boys?! 

Mark
Mark, Myself and another member of our club put this together for a new member that didnt have much trains experiance,he really didnt have any ideal how to do it so weve be laying the track and ballesting it for him. we could only fit 10 ft dia and 8ft curves into the raised portion of the RR its 140ft long and will serve the new guy well as he has no plans to run anything to big. this is great exsperiance for me as im getting ready to start laying track in the next couple of weeks. my RR will have min 20ft dia curves to run the big stuff. only thing holding me up from starting is the bridge we built to go over the creek is 85 ft long and built in 5 section and is out at the powder coating place so im waitng on that to arrive as it has to be installed 1st. this layout is a good learning tool for me so i help anyone when they need it. but i will be bringing a hudson here next week to see if it will run on these small curves, i and some other really want to know if it will do it or not so stay tuned for more as were putting in some sidings and buildings next week. it should look a little better then, but not too bad for my 1st try...








PS I did get a couple of USA streamliners to run great around 8ft curves, i was amazed......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 17 Jul 2009 01:59 PM 
I thought for a while that lead engine was going to try to go all the way around to become a pusher! :-0 

Nice RR! 
I just bought it used and didnt have a chance to convert it to kadees, it has lgb couplers on it when i received it and i needed a couple of 4 axle locos to run here at his layout as i only have large stuff. there already converted to kadees today no more break aways he he he


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 17 Jul 2009 02:11 PM 
Looks good--nice long runs. Mike, i need to talk him into getting some of those atlantics,







i think they will run well over there. i just sold him a pacific so he needs a few more steam pices. Nice job on those atlantics by the way


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

So much for a dry day, it raining like a S.O.B. here now again........jeeeeeeeeeeeeez gettin tierd of all this rain...........


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

85 foot long bridge..holy crap...im so coming up there when that layout is done..longer intermodal trains all day haha!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty had better get welding... hahahaha 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By yutzk on 17 Jul 2009 03:21 PM 
85 foot long bridge..holy crap...im so coming up there when that layout is done..longer intermodal trains all day haha!! 

Puttin a lot of time into this thing and $ it will be the focal point of my layout... lots of intermodals and 89ft TTX trailer train cars should work out nice.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah when you have an open house or a run day , im making a run up there with a car full! I'll bring my 20 or so intermodals and the 3 CR 70's and we'll haul a really big one! Cant wait to see pics of this bridge!


----------

